
Google willing to build Irish homes to ease accommodation crisis - luizgrp
https://www.independent.ie/business/personal-finance/property-mortgages/google-willing-to-build-irish-homes-to-ease-accommodation-crisis-says-company-ceo-sundar-pichai-38516031.html
======
pnako
It's an absurd situation where the European Union is basically trying to force
the Irish government to raise and actually collect taxes on corporations, but
Dublin is pushing back, and in the end you have those same corporations
offering to do the government's job.

~~~
eesmith
Ireland should know better than to let foreign capital holders control
domestic housing policy.

